# Sale sốc máy ảnh Fujifilm X-E3 giá cực rẻ



## thuhien (25 Tháng năm 2021)

Khó lòng bỏ qua chiếc máy ảnh không gương lật hàng đầu của dòng X Series - Fujifilm X-E3 - được xây dựng trên chủ nghĩa tối giản và được tinh chỉnh để tối đa hóa hiệu suất chức năng. Hiện chiếc máy ảnh Fujifilm này đang có mặt tại Kyma với mức giá ưu đãi cực tốt, cho phép người dùng tận hưởng chất lượng hình ảnh tuyệt đỉnh!

Deal hời không phải ngày nào cũng có _c_hần chờ gì nữa mà không rinh ngay! Số lượng có hạng nhanh tay kẻo hết bạn nhé!








*Sản phẩm khuyến mãi*

*Máy ảnh Fujifilm X-E3* ( Body) giá bán 17.490.000 này chỉ còn 10.590.000VNĐ
Máy ảnh Fujifilm X-E3 + kit XC15-45mm F3.5.5.6 OIS PZ giá bán 15.990.000 nay chỉ còn 12.990.000VNĐ
Máy ảnh Fujifilm X-E3 + XF18-55 F2.8-4 R LM OIS/ Bạc giá bán 26.990.000 này chỉ còn 19.090.000VNĐ

- Cảm biến APS-C X-Trans™ CMOS III 24,3 Megapixel
- Màn hình cảm ứng LCD 3.0inch
- Bộ xử lý ảnh X-Processor Pro
- Kính ngắm màu OLED 2.360K điểm ảnh
- Độ nhạy sáng ISO 200-12800( mở rộng 100- 51200)
- Tốc độ màn trập 4-1/32000 giây
- Tốc độ chụp 8 ảnh/giây
- Quay phim Full HD, 4K
- Chế độ SR AUTO nâng cao
- Tích hợp Wifi, Bluetooth 4.0
- Pin tương thích Li-ion NP-W126S
-----------------------
Mua *máy ảnh* đến Kyma!
------------------------
*Thông tin liên hệ*
474 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Phường 2, Quận 3, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Toà nhà KYMA, 132 -134 Yên Lãng, P. Thịnh Quang, Q. Đống Đa, TP Hà Nội
Facebook: https:/facebook.com/kymavndigital/posts/295354868861371
Web: https:/kyma.vn/
Instagram: https:/instagram.com/kyma.vn/
Tik Tok: https:/tiktok.com/@kyma.vn
Hotline: 090 968 84 85 (Tp. HCM) - 0982 580 303 (Hà Nội) - 0938 653 132 (Đà Nẵng)


----------

